# Error 19 FreeBSD 12 USB



## ukbeast89 (Mar 9, 2019)

My laptop is a Lenovo V110-15AST AMD A9-9410

I downloaded the img file to write onto a USB 3 8GB stick.
After, I then used `dd` to write the image
`sudo dd if=/home/ukbeast/Downloads/FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/sdb bs=1M conv=sync`

I then have 3 partitions on the stick as:
sdb1   8:17   1   800K  0 part
├─sdb2   8:18   1 929.9M  0 part
└─sdb5   8:21   1 929.9M  0 part

Using gnome-disks, I can see that `sdb5` is labelled as FreeBSD_Install, but `sdb2` has no label and uses the same disk space as `FreeBSD_Install`


----------



## Vull (Mar 9, 2019)

FreeBSD_Install is the correct label. GNU/Linux utilities don't follow quite the same partitioning schemes as FreeBSD, and can't normally see the details of FreeBSD slices and partitions. Have you tried booting from it? I'm guessing it will probably boot okay.


----------



## Emrion (Mar 9, 2019)

Vull said:


> FreeBSD_Install is the correct label. GNU/Linux utilities don't follow quite the same partitioning schemes as FreeBSD, and can't normally see the details of FreeBSD slices and partitions. Have you tried booting from it? I'm guessing it will probably boot okay.


And here comes the error 19 I suppose. But without details, it will be hard to understand the problem.


----------



## Vull (Mar 9, 2019)

Emrion said:


> And here comes the error 19 I suppose. But without details, it will be hard to understand the problem.





Emrion said:


> And here comes the error 19 I suppose. But without details, it will be hard to understand the problem.


Yes. @ ukbeast89, please provide more details about the error message text. When does it occur? Do you get as far as the FreeBSD boot prompt? Can you take a photograph and post it?


----------



## ukbeast89 (Mar 9, 2019)

Emrion said:


> And here comes the error 19 I suppose. But without details, it will be hard to understand the problem.




```
unmass0: on uhub1
unmass0:   <vendor 0x13fe USB DISK 3.0, class 0/0, rev 2.10/1.00.
unmass0:   SCSI over Bulk-Only: quirks 0x8100
ungen1.5: <Generic USB2.0-CRW at usbus1>
mountpoint: waiting for for device  /dev/ufs/FreeBSD_install...
Mounting from ufs:/dev/ufs/FreeBSD_install failed with error 19.

Loader variables:
      vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ufs/FreeBSD_install
      vfs.root.mountfrom.options=ro.noatime
```


----------



## Vull (Mar 10, 2019)

According to this thread, the solution might be as simple as just moving the USB stick to another USB port on your machine. If that doesn't work you might want to look at some of these other links.


----------



## ukbeast89 (Mar 10, 2019)

Vull said:


> According to this thread, the solution might be as simple as just moving the USB stick to another USB port on your machine. If that doesn't work you might want to look at some of these other links.



I've found something interesting, I was able mount the `FreeBSD_install` after writing to an external HGST via USB.
My USB flash drives that failed to mount from, are: SanDisk Cruzar Glide 16GB & SanDisk Cruzar Blade 8GB.


----------

